
The UK will block online porn from April.  what we know - fanf2
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/porn-block-ban-in-the-uk-age-verifcation-law
======
mtgx
> AgeID will log which pornography websites are visited and store them

How is this relevant to age verification in any way? The UK government can't
even lie straight about why they want to do this.

~~~
IntronExon
UK politics, in terms of campaigning and image, is almost comically primitive.
I don’t know that it’s a bad thing however, that the likes of Theresa May
can’t effectively disguise their motives. In the US the whole process is so
highly optimized for spin and money, that people spend all day smiling and
saying nothing. In the UK they stumble around trying to lie, and failing
terribly.

The motives are the same, and maybe even the outcomes, but the quality of the
theater is radically different.

